# Skin cancer



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Rays latest escapade with skin cancer reminds us all of the dangers

It doesn’t even need sunbathing 

We have been so lucky, it’s been four years since his last metastasis of melonoma 

This was a metastasis the size of a pea under the skin

The wounds are the margins clearance

As summer approaches take care and take no chances, the sun is not necessarily your friend


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On Monday he goes to see his surgeon who calls him his warrior 

He has oedema in that arm but he has never let it define him

His handshake is as strong as anyone’s, he uses it as normal and always has done, regardless of pain 

And that’s only one of the many ops on that poor arm

You can see on the photo his third tit as his grandkids have christened it

The result of the total removal of his lymph glands which filled with fluid which had to be drained several times

The centre mole is placed as a nipple and gives the grandkids much amusement

But the message remains take care and get that mole checked, we didn’t, and it should have been too late by the time they checked it

It was deep and 3rd stage

But so far it has remained in his arm

And christies has been fantastic

But even so the heartache has been so great

So please take care

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Sandra. My wife was the sun worshiper and used to baste for 8 hours a day when on holiday. I rarely laid out in the sun and mainly spent time in the bar or playing with some project or another. Rarely had shorts on and I get the melanoma on the ankle and now this 'tumour' on the nose. But both caught early and virtually instant treatment. 

Looking better today and this was an almost a pin head spot on the very end of my nose.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Ouch, that does look good. We hope it settles down quickly.
Best wishes


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Albert and I are routing for you Ray

Life is so much more than looks and I think you will still look fantastic

We may even come to check you out 

Get the wine in

Sandra and Albert


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Nick, Mandy and Sandra. Any time unless we make Portugal. But nothing is certain now.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can do this, Ray. You will get to Portugal again. We might even meet you there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jeesaz! This thread should carry a warning. Do not read while you are having Lunch!!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm wondering Ray why they had to cut such a big flap - did they have to remove tissue all the way up from the end of your nose?

Tell me not to be so nosey if you like!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m guessing it’s to ensure that all cancerous tissue is removed and a safety margin around it to prevent

reoccurrence Jean

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I'm wondering Ray why they had to cut such a big flap - did they have to remove tissue all the way up from the end of your nose?
> Tell me not to be so nosey if you like!


I don't know Jean other than the surgeon said he would cut either side to enable covering up the hole at the tip. Remains to be seen if it's worked in a week or so time. It does look like a 'flap' but somehow doubt it.
I was anaestatised and drugged with my eyes closed so not sure what they got up to. I did hear lots of laughter and merrymaking but not sure it was directed at me.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you got the biopsy results yet Ray?

There is not much flesh in the tip of your nose so I’m guessing the skin needs to come from somewhere 

Even on alberts arm they had to drag the skin from somewhere and he had had so many ops new skin was in short supply

Hope you are feeling better now, the plastic surgeons do a fantastic job 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, just fine thanks Sandra.
I can only guess the biopsy results were sent to the surgeon who decided how much more to dig. He did say it was recommended to dig 3mm round the original spot. So the rest is in theory cosmetic.??

Will know more wed after visit to surgeon. It's happening quite quickly so confident I'm getting best of treatment.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

3 millimetre is a lot on your nose Ray 

I’m sure with the excellent treatment from the plastic surgeons you will be fine :smile2:

Did you not get a range of noses to choose from? :wink2:

Maybe a Grecian god type nose ?

You will still be lovely 

Sandra :kiss:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No choices Sandra. I was quite happy with the original as I have been attached to it for many years and suffered quite a few jokes at my expense. I would always counter that it was a 'Regal' nose. My great grandson has inherited the same appendage and will learn to fight or flight to preserve it.

Ray. xx


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I come from a "nosy" family too and one has to be proud of it. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> No choices Sandra. I was quite happy with the original as I have been attached to it for many years and suffered quite a few jokes at my expense. I would always counter that it was a 'Regal' nose. My great grandson has inherited the same appendage and will learn to fight or flight to preserve it.
> 
> Ray. xx


I have never noticed your nose being out of proportion Ray. I have a long nose and when I was younger would have had a nose job if I'd had the money. 
They say the nose never stops growing, I don´t know who `they' are though. :smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

jiwawa said:


> I'm wondering Ray why they had to cut such a big flap - did they have to remove tissue all the way up from the end of your nose?
> 
> Tell me not to be so nosey if you like!


Knowing Raymondo from various fora, I'm guessing that while they were in there they had a good old dig around to see if they could find his marbles.:laughing8:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am slightly confused as to why it was opened up like a tin of sardines. Maybe I can get more info from the surgeon wednesday. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> 3 millimetre is a lot on your nose Ray


Not on Ray's Sandra!! (lots of smiley emojis!!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:Now that’s just insulting Jean

Ignore her Ray

I think you will find to achieve 3ml clearance all round you needed to be opened up like a can of sardines

Alberts check at Christie’s today, just anther year to go till he reaches five years clear of melonoma metastasis, still 6 monthly scans and soon a head scan which they say is routine

It’s been a long,long haul since 2013 when they first diagnosed 3 stage melonoma, he’s managed two cancers between nothing to do with melonoma

I’ve told him three is enough ,stop now :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert says if statistics say one in three people will get cancer, he’s already saved six people :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure that, whoever they are, they are very grateful.

There are supposed to certain genetic differences that mean that some people are more susceptible to cancer than others. Also that certain people will not die from it if they do get it.


----------

